# WTB R35 GTR Brakes



## GRKGTR (Dec 21, 2015)

Hey all,

I'm after a set of R35 Brakes, doesn't matter which year, please send me a PM with what you have!


Thanks!


----------



## Rajaychana (Jan 11, 2016)

Might have my complete set if you’re interested. Cheers.


----------



## GRKGTR (Dec 21, 2015)

Rajaychana said:


> Might have my complete set if you’re interested. Cheers.


PM sent.


----------

